# The star rating screen has changed



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It used to be after a ride to screen with popup and you would rate the passenger and the stars were outlined and would turn black or grey easily visible and seen.

Yesterday when I logged in took a trip finish the trip the rating screen popped up the stars were outlined in white against the white background and when you select a number of stars they turn white and not seen easily

Now I have to be extra careful because they don't change color and I can't tell which star I had I always hit the fifth one to the far right slow down double and triple check to make sure I'm not giving anyone for stars. And I'm not being paid for that extra minute of my time used to rate ubers customer.

Maybe it was just me I did get an update today or yesterday


----------



## Blaze333 (Jun 27, 2015)

I noticed the same thing...I just thought the rating wasn't working...didn't notice it changed after I pressed it several times so I have no idea what I rated my pax. I hope the pax app is not the same way. I can see my rating tanking as I type...


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I think it's a bug. Almost impossible to see what are you really rating them. 
Riders app is very different so I hope they are not facing the same problem.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

They now rate their their email receipt instead of the app popping up the star screen right after the ride. That's why there have been so many 0's latelty because they are now no longer forced to rate the driver. They actually have to go find the rating screen in their email.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anything to stop the blood bath. The mass ejections and deactivation. It might even save them money recruiting.

I guess it will be a safe night to drive in Chicago Cubs are about to lose fan are going to be unhappy filled with alcohol. Still I don't want to deal with a bunch of unhappy drunk people good thing I'm working my other job and then going west.


----------

